# Penderecki Te Deum



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What are the best version of this work, at first i hate it to be frankly honnest than i did lisen to it and i was like wow i did not notice this or that...

There is clearly lisening and LISENING , the second one being focusing on the music only, this is difficult when people talk all the time, so in a way it introspective (i have the naxos version and i love it but* are there better version?*Te Deum is one of Penderecki strongest moment darkest symphony, in fact so dark that i had a hard time lisening to it the first couple of time, then eventually i saw it potencial.

:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Polish SO conducted by the composer

Since I have not comparison listened and I bought the album for the magnificent Magnificat, I only know this version (and not very well, since I have only had the album for about 10 months). Religious music is not near the top of my list of favourite genres, but I was so impressed by the Magnificat, that I bought this. I should pay more attention to Te Deum, too, I hear you saying


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There´s a great old EMI premiere recording with the composer as well. Not the same as above, I think, but I don´t know its current availability or coupling.


----------

